# Bolles Harbor



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

This morning I read a short article in the Macomb Daily stating that the DNR is undertaking major improvements to Bolles Harbor (Lake Erie). I haven't been able to find any links regarding this to post. In short, as I recall, they were adding ramps, parking and real bathooms. 
I hope they put in ramps long enough to accomidate the powerloaders. I am sick of watching the glitter rockets blow out the bottom of the ramps at Harley Ensign launch on St. Clair, especially in these low water conditions, and ignoring the signs on the end of the docks prohibiting such activity. I guess if you have a bunch of stickers all over your boat and truck, the rules aren't meant for you, and people who need to run off the end of the concrete to launch/ retrieve can go to ****? 
Sorry a bit off the subject, but after watching these morons yesterday, my blood is still boiling.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

I can see the restrooms, but the parking lot is hugh, and they certainly have enough ramps. Maybe they should try fixing up the ramp up in the Delray area of Great Lakes steel instead. The restrooms are unusable there due to used condoms and needles strewn about the crapper, and the docks are pitiful.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Here is a little bit of info.
http://www.michigan.gov/minewswire/0,1607,7-136-3452-54968--,00.html


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks Big Frank.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Here is one more article Esox.

Harbor expansion seen as boating boon 
http://www.freep.com/news/mich/boat4_20021104.htm


----------



## Steelie~Ed (Oct 12, 2001)

After reading these articles and taking in to consideration the work being done at Sterling State Park this project can only make boating and fishing opportunities in the area better. My only concern at this point is whether the Granholm administration will put a stop to the project in an effort to make the current budget deficit shrink during her tenure as Governor.

I am a bit surprised that along with the Muskegon and Bolles Harbor projects there were no additional funds granted to continue with improvements to the Port Austin Harbor project. Earlier this year I spoke to the staff in the PA Harbormasters office about whether or not they would start to rebuild and replace the docks as was reportedly in the works for the last 3 years. As it stands now the fixed docks are almost unusable by most boats because of their height, especially in low water conditions. It was reported that the Marina would undergo expansion with the fixed docks being replaced by floating docks, but the project was on hold due to lack of funding. Local property owners also told me that the majority of PA residents did not want improvements done because they did not want their community invaded by down-staters. That could, in part, be why needed improvements to the docks have not been started.

As for the comment about the Edison site at Del Ray, its been a few years since I was over there but even then it was a dump. That site has potential and could be a jewel for access to the Detroit River. But who in their right mind would spend the money needed to make those improvements in an area so economically depressed with a high crime rate? How long do you think new restroom or Harbormaster facilities would last there? Its like the St. Jean launch on the east side. I remember a friend who launched there a few years back and came in to find his vehicle without tires. Sad, but true!


----------

